# 20" oder 24" - 7jährige



## Geospiff (14. März 2011)

Hallo,
möchte für meine Tochter den nächsten Schritt gehen und frage mich welche Rahmengröße in Frage kommt. Sie ist 7 Jahre alt und hat eine Schrittlänge von 61cm. Mit den Jungs hatten wir immer so eine "Zwischenlösung" mit einem 20" was aber ein Jahr später schon wieder zu klein war. Ich tendiere zu einem 24". Viel zu groß? Oder weiter testen.
Bin für Tipps dankbar
Gruß


----------



## R.B (14. März 2011)

Denke ein 24 Zoll ist Besser habe letztes Jahr meinem Sohn ein(MTB Bulls Team Disc)gekauft,der ist gerade 7 geworden im Februar.Kamm sofort klar damit.Hatten vorher ein 20 Zoll scott das ist zu Klein Sattelstange am Limit.Und das ist schon jetzt das 3 Rad bin Langsam pleite.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhiannon (14. März 2011)

Welches 20" oder 24"-Rad? Die Rahmenhöhen unterscheiden sich deutlich.

z.B. Stevens Sport 20" 282mm, 24" 319mm
Cube Team 20" 258mm, 24" 309mm

etc.

Ich würde dir ein 24"-Rad mit kleiner RH empfehlen, das Cube 20" fährt mein Sohn seit er *4* ist, und ist begeistert davon.

Martina


----------



## Triptube (14. März 2011)

Moin,

Mein Sohn ist jetzt 8 jahre alt.
Er fährt z.Zt. noch ein 20" Specialized wo mit wir sehr zufrieden waren !
Sattelstütze auf Anschlag. Bin auch beim überlegen ein 24" oder sogar 26" mit einem kleinen Rahmen bzw. ein Damen Rahmen mit einer neutralen Lackierng zu Kaufen.
Hatten mit einem 16" angefangen.

Happy trail's !

Steve


----------



## Diman (14. März 2011)

Ich stehe gerade vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Puky Crusader 24" war zu groß. Spezi Hotrock 24" mit dem 13" Rahmen auch. Speci 20" ist zu klein. Ich hoffe, dass das Spezi mit 11" Rahmen passen würde. Allerdings hat mein Sohn eine Schrittlänge von 56 cm.


----------



## mat2u (14. März 2011)

Hallo,

mein Sohn ist ebenfalls 7 und ist 133 cm hoch. Seit ein paar Tagen ist er vom Ghost Powerkid 20 Zoll auf ein Cube 240 umgestiegen.
Es hat auf anhieb gut geklappt und er ist damit richtig flott unterwegs.
Jetzt ist das nicht mehr so eine Schleicherei 






[/URL][/IMG]

Das Bike wiegt 13 KG , also in etwas so viel wie mein 150 mm Allmountain - irgendwie ist das gemein.


----------



## Geospiff (14. März 2011)

Hi,

vielen Dank erst mal für die schnellen Rückantworten. 
Wir haben uns bislang noch nicht konkret entschieden ob es das klassische
Ki-Fahrrad mit allem drum und dran oder doch etwas "sportliches" werden könnte. Was ich aber aus euren Aussagen mitnehme ist, dass ich mir sehr wohl die 24" Fraktion anschauen werde und dann über die Rahmengröße weiter anpassen kann. Werde sie mal auf eins draufsetzen...

Kommen die Kids mit den Schaltungen klar? Ist da weniger mehr?
Gruß


----------



## _starfish_ (14. März 2011)

bin auch drann meiner tochter (7) ein neues bike zu kaufen.

20zoll ist zu klein da kauf ich in einem jahr wieder ein neues.

es wird wohl ein merida champion-v
http://www.merida-bikes.com/de_de/bikes/detail?id=82

ist leichter wie die anderen in der preisklasse, sollte mit leichten reifen und starrer gabel 10kilo drinn sein!!

ich kann aber auch ein Hai Rookie Team für den selben preis wie das Merida bekommen, bei der Ausstattung bin ich da echt am überlegen.
http://www.yatego.com/bikengineer/p..._6,haibike-hai-rookie-team-24-kinder-mtb-2010
wiegt aber 13kilo!!

lg starfish


----------



## _starfish_ (14. März 2011)

Geospiff schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ob es das klassische
> Ki-Fahrrad mit allem drum und dran oder doch etwas "sportliches" werden könnte.
> ...




Achte bei den Rädern mit allem drum und drann mal auf das Gewicht, ein Puky 24 wiegt mal schnell 16kilo.
wenn du das in relation zu dem Körpergewicht siehst wirst du schnell feststellen das das einfach zu schwer ist.
kannst ja mal bei http://islabikes.co.uk/ vorbeischauen und ein bisschen lesen

Schaltung ist kein problem, die kids sind nicht blöd und haben das schnell raus!!(meine erfahrung)


----------



## Geospiff (14. März 2011)

_starfish_ schrieb:


> Achte bei den Rädern mit allem drum und drann mal auf das Gewicht, ein Puky 24 wiegt mal schnell 16kilo.
> wenn du das in relation zu dem Körpergewicht siehst wirst du schnell feststellen das das einfach zu schwer ist.
> kannst ja mal bei http://islabikes.co.uk/ vorbeischauen und ein bisschen lesen
> 
> Schaltung ist kein problem, die kids sind nicht blöd und haben das schnell raus!!(meine erfahrung)


Ist "islabikes" irgendwie ein Geheimtipp oder "der" Klassiker???
Wird sehr oft im Forum erwähnt. Und lohnt sich das von der Insel rüber?
Hatte ich nie auf dem Radar....

Das mit dem Gewicht - da gebe ich dir recht - aber irgendwie muss das Mädel vielleicht auch mal in der Dämmerung fahren. Alles wie bei Papa - LED & Akku?  Transporte nur mit Rucksack? 
Aber vielleicht ist das nur Gewöhnungssache für sie....
Gruß

P.S. Habe gerade gegoogelt - ist der Hammer - habe 15km entfernt 3 Jahre lang gelebt und nie gesehen oder gehört...
Und jetzt sitz ich hier und kann importieren


----------



## mat2u (14. März 2011)

Das mit der Schaltung bekommen die Kleinen hin, die 20 Zoll Bikes waren ja auch nicht ganz ohne Gänge.
Nur mit Schaltung kommt mein Sohn den einen und anderen Hügel hoch - ist wie bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

